# German word for "around" command



## IDR (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the german word for the "around" command? My puppy will do this if I give him the hand signal, and I have been using fuss as the command, but he seems to get confused if I just say fuss and no hand signal. I think it would be easier for him if I gave the command a different word. What about for "by side" (from a front directly to heel position, not going behind me)?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

EnglishGerman *to come round*; *come round*; *come around* *vorbeischauen*; *vorbeikommen* *to show somebody round*; *to show somebody around* *herumführen* *turn around*; *turn over*; *girar, virar (2da)* *umdrehen* *to hang around*; *hang-hung-hung* *herumhängen* *to mill around*; *to hang around* *herumhängen* *turn around*; *to turn around* *wenden*; *umdrehen* *to show sb around* *jdn herumführen* *turn around*; *girar (1ra)*; *virar* *drehen* *hang around* *abhängen nichts tun* *worldwide*; *around the world* *weltweit* *around* *ringsherum*; *um*; *überall* *show so around* *jdn herumführen*


----------

